# Projected Closing Date for Squaw?



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Can not find it on their website? I noticed Northstar and Alpine close April 19th. I plan on going the 25-26th. What about the other Tahoe resorts? TIA


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

From here on out it's most likely day-to-day, depending on weather. Your best bet would be to call first.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

tentatively May 10th


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I've heard 4/19 for The Hev. 

Squaw goes into May 10, or that is what they are saying now. 

mammoth will be open for sure but that's 3 hours south on 395


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

zakk said:


> I've heard 4/19 for The Hev.
> 
> Squaw goes into May 10, or that is what they are saying now.
> 
> mammoth will be open for sure but that's 3 hours south on 395


Yea Squaw will work out for me. Fly into SJ fri the 24th for a wedding. Then drive to Tahoe. Fly out of Sac the 26th.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Mammoth will be open and probably have the best conditions. They are going to close one of the lodges though due to the economy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I need a name said:


> Mammoth will be open and probably have the best conditions. They are going to close one of the lodges though due to the economy.


Do you know which one?

Mammoth's got some sick deals right now. IIRC 99 lift/lodge midweek.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll be out riding the squaw this week, Thursday and probably Saturday. Let me know if anyone is up for boarding. I'll probably be at Kirkwood on Friday, too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Wish i could be there. let us know how it is.


----------



## greasem0nkey86 (Mar 4, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> I'll be out riding the squaw this week, Thursday and probably Saturday. Let me know if anyone is up for boarding. I'll probably be at Kirkwood on Friday, too.


Will be at squaw Saturday
coincidently this:
Peaks & Lagoons Spring Party Weekend | Squaw Valley USA - Lake Tahoe Ski Resort
is happening
not sure if this is a good thing or not? :dunno:

packed 
ladies? 


:laugh:
Just kidding (about the packed/ladies)
or am I? :cheeky4:


----------

